# Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei!!



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei!!​*Zu Recht sagt man mir nach, ich würde nur immer über das berichten, was die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei schlecht machen würden, in den Sand setzen, gegen Angler handeln etc..

Nun ja, jeder von euch kennt ja das praktische Handeln der Verbände - wo kein positives  Engagement für Angler oder das Angeln zu sehen ist, sondern bestenfalls ein bisschen Schützerpropaganda, ist es natürlich schwer, dann irgendwie was Positives zu finden, um drüber berichten zu können.

Nun soll ja keiner behaupten, ich würde mich nicht bemühen oder von vorne herein immer alles schlecht reden bei den Verbänden..

Es gibt ja immer wieder Verbände die wir loben, genauso wie ich einzelne Punkte bei ansonsten eher anglerfeindlichen Verbänden lobe, wenn die schon mal was in die richtige Richtung (also FÜR Angler und das Angeln) machen.

Nun will ich sogar noch ein Stück weiter gehen.

Ich schreibe alle mir bekannten Landesverbände wie auch den Bundesverband an!

Mit der Bitte uns aufzulisten und zuzuschicken, was der jeweilige Verband an Positivem in 2016 für Angler erreicht hatte.

Denn wenn die Verbände selber schon nicht zu vernünftiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit fähig sind, um ihre Verdienste um Angeln und Angler in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen, helfen wir da doch gerne.

Denn:
Wenn Verbände schon mal Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln tun (würden), dann MUSS man das auch loben.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn sie wirklich was getan haben, was konkret Anglern oder dem Angeln genützt hat, nicht nur ihren Verbänden oder dem Naturschutz.

Da ich weiss, dass Verbände etwas Zeit bei so einer diffizilen  Suche brauchen könnten, setzen wir die Frist bewusst großzügig. 

Unten das versandte Schreiben, das ich mit dem Betreff "Umfrage für Positivliste der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei" verschickt habe - wir sind gespannt auf die Antworten.




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> da es so wenig Gelegenheit gibt, positiv über konkrete Leistungen der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei für Anger und Angeln zu berichten, wollen wir gerne das einmal angehen.
> 
> In fast jedem Bundesland gibt es immer mehr Angelverbote, Begehungs-, Befahrens- und Betretungsverbote, Einschränkungen bei Angelmethoden oder sinnlose Vorgaben bei der Behandlung von Fischen (in manchen BL ist Herzstich vorgeschrieben und das einfachere und sicherere kehlen nicht erlaubt beim Fische töten z.B.), Bestrebungen wie in Hessen ein Abknüppelgebot einzuführen oder wie im Saarland ein neues, tierschutzlastigeres Fischereigesetz, oder das pauschale diskreditieren von Fangfotos, zurücksetzen, Angelanlagen, Veranstaltungen etc., immer neue Verbote und Einschränkungen auch vom Bund oder Europa wie im Rahmen Natura2000, FFH, Schutzgebiete etc., Angeln nur oder hauptsächlich zur Verwertung statt auch zur Erholung nach BNatSchG §1, (1), 3), Anzeigen von PETA in jeder nur erdenklichen Form etc..
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ørret (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*

Darf man tippen welche Verbände dir antworten werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*

klar....

Wobei der erste LV - Präsi sich gerade telefonisch schon gemeldet hat (musste   mitschreiben )...


----------



## Ørret (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*

Niedersachsen,Hamburg,Fischerunion West..... Upps,da bin ich schon am Ende  mit aufzählen! :c :c :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*

Hamburg glaub ich eher nicht. Die haben gerade genug verbandsintern zu tun..

Aber ich lass mich gerne positiv überraschen..

Evtl. könnt ich mir noch Sachsen-Anhalt vorstellen - ohne Gewähr...


----------



## KptIglo (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*

Hamburg?|gutenach


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*

Würde mich auch wundern, wenn auf eine derart sarkastische Mail viele Antworten kämen. Ein Gesprächsansinnen auf Augenhöhe käme vermutlich besser an. 

Möglicherweise kommen Verständnisfragen, in denen es darum geht, warum Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer oder Handeln im Sinne des Naturschutzes nicht KONKRET sein sollen.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*

Die erste, in meinen Augen sogar gute, gute Antwort ist ja schon da...

Es gibt eben auch fähigere Verbände...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Endlich was Positives bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ein Gesprächsansinnen auf Augenhöhe käme vermutlich besser an.



Möglich, aber so tief runter kann der Thomas sich nicht mehr bücken.


----------

